# Identifizierung



## hege93 (29 Dezember 2006)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder!

Da es mich doch sehr interessiert, will ich das Thema ''Identifizierung'' ansprechen.  

1) Wenn man sich nun auf einer bestimmten Website anmeldet, welche Daten werden dem Besitzer dann übermittelt?

2) Kann der mich der Besitzer nur nach kurzer Zeit über diese Daten identifizieren, oder kann er es auch noch nach 20 Jahren?

3) Wenn eine Person vorhat mich über meinen Provider zu identifizieren, ist mein Provider dann verpflichtet, mir das mitzuteilen?

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand bald antwortet.

Gruß,

Hege


----------



## Heiko (29 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Identifizierung*

a) Kommt drauf an, welche Daten Du eingibst.

b) Definiere "kurze Zeit". Die übliche Speicherzeit sind aktuell so um die 100 Tage, künftig nach derzeitiger Planung mind. 1 Jahr.

c) Wenn der Anfragende eine staatliche Stelle (Polizei, Staatsanwaltschaft) ist, dann darf er das nicht mal.


----------



## hege93 (31 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Identifizierung*



Heiko schrieb:


> a) Kommt drauf an, welche Daten Du eingibst.
> 
> b) Definiere "kurze Zeit". Die übliche Speicherzeit sind aktuell so um die 100 Tage, künftig nach derzeitiger Planung mind. 1 Jahr.
> 
> c) Wenn der Anfragende eine staatliche Stelle (Polizei, Staatsanwaltschaft) ist, dann darf er das nicht mal.





> c) Wenn der Anfragende eine staatliche Stelle (Polizei, Staatsanwaltschaft) ist, dann darf er das nicht mal



Wie soll ich das nun verstehen?



> b) Definiere "kurze Zeit". Die übliche Speicherzeit sind aktuell so um die 100 Tage, künftig nach derzeitiger Planung mind. 1 Jahr.



Soll das heissen, ein Besitzer könnte nach einem Jahr nicht mal mehr nachweisen, dass ich es auch wirklich war, der sich dort angemeldet hat?


----------



## Heiko (31 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Identifizierung*



hege93 schrieb:


> > c) Wenn der Anfragende eine staatliche Stelle (Polizei, Staatsanwaltschaft) ist, dann darf er das nicht mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Wenn der Staatsanwalt nach Deinen Daten anfragt, darf Dir der Provider nix davon sagen. Weder, wer angefragt hat, noch, was er demjenigen gegeben hat, noch, dass überhaupt eine Anfrage da war.

2. Aktuell richtig.


----------



## hege93 (31 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Identifizierung*

Passt zwar nicht so ganz in das Thema hinein, aberda ich schon ein Thema habe:

Jedesmal, wenn ich mich auf einer Site einlogge, ist dann der Besitzer dazu verpflichtet, mitzudokumentieren, unter welcher IP dieser Login geschah um erkennen zu können ob jemand den Account gehackt hat?


----------



## Heiko (1 Januar 2007)

*AW: Identifizierung*



hege93 schrieb:


> Passt zwar nicht so ganz in das Thema hinein, aberda ich schon ein Thema habe:
> 
> Jedesmal, wenn ich mich auf einer Site einlogge, ist dann der Besitzer dazu verpflichtet, mitzudokumentieren, unter welcher IP dieser Login geschah um erkennen zu können ob jemand den Account gehackt hat?


Eine Verpflichtung wäre mir nicht bekannt (zumindest noch nicht).
Eher im Gegenteil...


----------



## hege93 (1 Januar 2007)

*AW: Identifizierung*



Heiko schrieb:


> Eine Verpflichtung wäre mir nicht bekannt (zumindest noch nicht).
> Eher im Gegenteil...


Ist de Besitzer dazu in der Lage einen Login zu verfälschen und diesen dem Benutzer 'in die Schuhe zu schieben' und wäre dies vor Gericht auch beweistauglich?


----------



## Heiko (1 Januar 2007)

*AW: Identifizierung*



hege93 schrieb:


> Ist de Besitzer dazu in der Lage einen Login zu verfälschen und diesen dem Benutzer 'in die Schuhe zu schieben' und wäre dies vor Gericht auch beweistauglich?


Wenn er das richtig macht, dann ja.
Ich sags mal so: ich persönlich hätte schon Bedenken bei der Vorlage echter Daten. Letztendlich handelt es sich lediglich um Textfiles deren Beweiswürdigkeit von der Vertrauenswürdigkeit des Betreibers abhängen.


----------



## hege93 (1 Januar 2007)

*AW: Identifizierung*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wenn er das richtig macht, dann ja.
> Ich sags mal so: ich persönlich hätte schon Bedenken bei der Vorlage echter Daten. Letztendlich handelt es sich lediglich um Textfiles deren Beweiswürdigkeit von der Vertrauenswürdigkeit des Betreibers abhängen.


Mal angenommen, der Betreiber würde den Login dann verfälschen, stünde dann Aussage gegen Aussage ode ist das als Beweis zu sehen? Denn ich hätte keinerlei Gegenbeweise


----------



## Heiko (1 Januar 2007)

*AW: Identifizierung*



hege93 schrieb:


> Mal angenommen, der Betreiber würde den Login dann verfälschen, stünde dann Aussage gegen Aussage ode ist das als Beweis zu sehen? Denn ich hätte keinerlei Gegenbeweise


Da musst Du den Richter fragen. Der hat freie Beweiswürdigung.


----------



## hege93 (1 Januar 2007)

*AW: Identifizierung*



> Da musst Du den Richter fragen. Der hat freie Beweiswürdigung



Auf gut Deutsch gesagt, hängt das Urteil dann ganz allein vom Richter ab?


----------



## Heiko (1 Januar 2007)

*AW: Identifizierung*



hege93 schrieb:


> Auf gut Deutsch gesagt, hängt das Urteil dann ganz allein vom Richter ab?


Wie letztendlich in jedem Gerichtsverfahren.


----------



## hege93 (1 Januar 2007)

*AW: Identifizierung*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wie letztendlich in jedem Gerichtsverfahren.


Um meine Fragen hier etwas zu verdeutlichen: 

http://www.juraforum.de/forum/p199951#post199951

Bitte hier mitdiskutieren!


----------



## Heiko (1 Januar 2007)

*AW: Identifizierung*



hege93 schrieb:


> Um meine Fragen hier etwas zu verdeutlichen:
> 
> http://www.juraforum.de/forum/p199951#post199951
> 
> Bitte hier mitdiskutieren!



Nö.


----------



## hege93 (1 Januar 2007)

*AW: Identifizierung*



Heiko schrieb:


> Nö.


Kurzes, knappes, ausdrucksstarkes Statement. Dann eben nicht xD


----------



## Reducal (1 Januar 2007)

*AW: Identifizierung*

Das was du hier andauernd versuchst zu erforschen, läuft eindeutig auf Betrug hinaus. Der jedoch ist nicht effizient, da das Riskio, mit der Masche erwischt zu werden, hier besonders hoch ist, was einem auf Dauer ausgelegten Geschäft die Grundlage entzieht. Für kurzfristige Einnahmen ist die durchaus mögliche Durchführung so einer Fleißarbeit aber auch nicht geeignet, da nur was lange währt letztendlich womöglich gut ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Januar 2007)

*AW: Identifizierung*

Suchst du ne neue Geschäftsmöglichkeit und versuchst hier abzuklopfen, *wie* du das anstellen musst, um möglichst einfach möglichst viel Geld zu erwirtschaften ohne ein Risiko und ohne Arbeit für dich?

Zumindest erscheinen mir deine Fragen entweder voller Verfolgungswahn verfasst oder du versuchst dich als neuer Abzocker und fragst hier um Rat, wie du am besten vorgehen kannst.


----------



## Heiko (1 Januar 2007)

*AW: Identifizierung*



hege93 schrieb:


> Kurzes, knappes, ausdrucksstarkes Statement. Dann eben nicht xD


Wir haben hier ein Forum, in dem man (fast) alles diskutieren kann. Du hast hier schon mehrere entsprechende Antworten bekommen.
Es ist zwar eine Möglichkeit, nicht ins Konzept passende Antworten dadurch zu entkräften, dass man an möglichst vielen Orten fragt und die Antworten akzeptiert, die einem gefallen - eine bessere Möglichkeit wäre indes, das Konzept zu überdenken.


----------



## hege93 (1 Januar 2007)

*AW: Identifizierung*



> Suchst du ne neue Geschäftsmöglichkeit und versuchst hier abzuklopfen, wie du das anstellen musst, um möglichst einfach möglichst viel Geld zu erwirtschaften ohne ein Risiko und ohne Arbeit für dich?
> 
> Zumindest erscheinen mir deine Fragen entweder voller Verfolgungswahn verfasst oder du versuchst dich als neuer Abzocker und fragst hier um Rat, wie du am besten vorgehen kannst.



Es mag sein, dass ich ein wenig panisch auf unseriöse Dinge reagiere, die mir über den Kopf steigen würden. Aber dass ich hier Ideen sammle, brauche ich mir nicht unterstellen zu lassen!

Ich verabscheue solche Betrüger bis zum Tode.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Januar 2007)

*AW: Identifizierung*



hege93 schrieb:


> Es mag sein, dass ich ein wenig panisch auf unseriöse Dinge reagiere, die mir über den Kopf steigen würden. Aber dass ich hier Ideen sammle, brauche ich mir nicht unterstellen zu lassen!



Genau hier liegt dein Problem. Du stellst laufend Fragen, aber die Antworten liest du nicht richtig und verarbeitest den Inhalt nicht.

Ich schrieb:
"Zumindest erscheinen *mir* deine Fragen "

und ich schrieb *nicht:* "Du erstellst ein neues Abzocksystem"

Lese mal alle Antworten und verarbeite auch den Inhalt.


----------



## technofreak (1 Januar 2007)

*AW: Identifizierung*



hege93 schrieb:


> Es mag sein, dass ich ein wenig panisch auf unseriöse Dinge reagiere, die mir über den Kopf steigen würden.


Wenn  es etwas substantielles/konkretes/nachvollziehbares zu den Befürchtungen gäbe
oder entsprechendes sich ereignet hätte,  wäre dieses Forum bestimmt einer  der ersten Stellen,
 an denen dies diskutiert würde. Spekulationen über hypothetische Konstrukte  sind  wenig zielführend.


PS: Niemand braucht sich Schuhe anzuziehen, die ihm nicht passen


----------



## hege93 (2 Januar 2007)

*AW: Identifizierung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Genau hier liegt dein Problem. Du stellst laufend Fragen, aber die Antworten liest du nicht richtig und verarbeitest den Inhalt nicht.
> 
> Ich schrieb:
> "Zumindest erscheinen *mir* deine Fragen "
> ...


Das kann ich nicht, mein Gott, ich bin 13 und nicht 43. Es laufen auch sehr viele Antworten überquer, weißt du.

Und allein der Beschluss, dass es einem möglichen Betrüger zu gefährlich wäre, reicht meinem Gewissen einfach nicht aus um sich zu beruhigen.

Ich hoffe jemand hat Verständniss für meine nervliche Schwäche.


----------



## technofreak (2 Januar 2007)

*AW: Identifizierung*



hege93 schrieb:


> Und allein der Beschluss, dass es einem möglichen Betrüger zu gefährlich wäre, reicht meinem Gewissen einfach nicht aus um sich zu beruhigen.
> 
> Ich hoffe jemand hat Verständniss für meine nervliche Schwäche.


Verständnis ja, aber damit mußt du halt leben, bis wir einen Wahrsager aufgetrieben haben


----------



## BenTigger (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: Identifizierung*



hege93 schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht, mein Gott, ich bin 13 und nicht 43.



Dann würde ich mir an deiner Stelle *jetzt* darüber überhaupt keine Gedanken machen. Denn was jetzt technisch möglich und machbar ist, wird in 5 Jahren, wenn du volljährig bist, Schnee aus dem Dinosaurierzeitalter sein.
Was vor 5 Jahren im Internet möglich war und was heute möglich ist, kann nicht miteinander konkurieren. Beweise von vor 5 Jahren sind heute lächerlich.
Heute gibst du alles an deinen Papa weiter und in 5 Jahren sieht eh alles anders aus und keiner kann mit Daten von vor 5 Jahren noch irgendwas beweisen, da damals ganz andere Strukturen existierten, die heute überholt sind. 
Du kannst also wieder beruhigt schlafen.


----------



## drboe (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: Identifizierung*



BenTigger schrieb:


> Du kannst also wieder beruhigt schlafen.


Sicher? Er braucht doch noch 30 Jahre (s. o.), bis er das, was er liest, auch versteht. D. h. doch, dass er sich offenbar 30 Jahre lang unnütze Sorgen machen will. Andere haben in  der gleichen Zeit zwar schon mehr vergessen als er unter diesen ziemlich ungünstigen Umständen je lernen kann. Aber immerhin kann er so jede Nacht präzise sagen, wie spät es ist. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## hege93 (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: Identifizierung*



> Dann würde ich mir an deiner Stelle jetzt darüber überhaupt keine Gedanken machen. Denn was jetzt technisch möglich und machbar ist, wird in 5 Jahren, wenn du volljährig bist, Schnee aus dem Dinosaurierzeitalter sein.



Ich hoffe es, ich hoffe es wirklich. Das Problem ist nur, dass sich die Regierung solchen ''unwichtigen'' Problemen verschliesst. 



> Du kannst also wieder beruhigt schlafen



Danke, danke tausendmal.

Natürlich bringt es jetzt nichts, sich Sorgen zu machen, aber ich tu es einfach mal. Ich kann auch nichts dafür.

Aber jetzt bin ich etwas beruhigter


----------

